# Hey Hey!!! I gotta question!!



## Clay3063 (Aug 7, 2018)

I've got a bunch of what I would call neutral colored wood, mostly elm and the like. Some of it has some nice grain and figure but mostly it's just plain and then I've also got quite a bit of pecan, mostly spalted but then again, other than that just plain. I'm not set up to cast or stabilize any of it much less dye any of it the conventional way but I think it a lot of it would have more eye appeal is it were to be dyed or stained. 

So....

Here's the question:

Has anyone ever tried to dye / color / stain their plain blanks with say a colored marker or regular ole wood stain and had any success at it?

I've been thinking I would use a couple or ten different colored markers and do a little dyeing, etc on a couple or three of these bland blanks and see how it turns out. But, before I waste any blanks or time I thought I'd ask around here first and get some comments and opinions. 

Thanks!

Clay


----------



## Sprung (Aug 7, 2018)

I have used these dyes with success on pens (and a couple other turnings). Well, I've used blue, green, yellow, and orange.

Fair warning: If you use a CA finish, the yellow will turn orange with the application of the CA. Oh, that was a fun discovery, on a tight deadline, with a Christmas order nearly 4 years ago, while also praying that my lathe wouldn't die. At least the lathe survived - the motor croaked immediately after I finished polishing the CA finish of the last pen. The next time I went to turn it on, it didn't.

Oh, and if you knock a bottle over and the cap breaks off, that blue will not come out of anything it gets on. DAMHIKT

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Aug 8, 2018)

@Sprung Have you tried Chestnut Spirit Stains with CA? I don't have the yellow bottle yet, but I'm wondering if the 5% shellac would keep CA from changing it to orange. If so then maybe adding some shellac to the Artisan dyes might do the same trick.


----------



## kweinert (Aug 8, 2018)

Dumb thought here that's probably not going to actually contribute anything (since I'm sure you've already thought of this) but you'd be dyeing after turning, correct?

At least in my mind you're not going to get much penetration without using the 'conventional' way (I may be wrong here.)

Just a thought, feel free to ignore. I don't usually dye pens but when I have it's been by using vacuum.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Aug 8, 2018)

kweinert said:


> Dumb thought here that's probably not going to actually contribute anything (since I'm sure you've already thought of this) but you'd be dyeing after turning, correct?
> 
> At least in my mind you're not going to get much penetration without using the 'conventional' way (I may be wrong here.)
> 
> Just a thought, feel free to ignore. I don't usually dye pens but when I have it's been by using vacuum.



Yes sir, it would be advisable to use a vacuum but the purpose of my question is to see if it is feasible to add some color without the vacuum. One day I hope to purchase and employ both a vacuum setup and a pressure pot for casting and stabilizing. However, we are very limited in funds to purchase such and I was wondering if we could use some other means. Having seen the havoc a child can wreak on virtually anything if he has a color marker in his hand I don't see why I couldn't control that havoc and use it to create a better looking pen blank. And yes, I would assume that the color would be added just before finishing because to add color to a blank before turning it would cause you to loose the color as the blank is turned down to size. But, given that many markers are alcohol based (I assume), the wicking action of using a marker might actually work as a poor man's way of getting the job done. 

Thanks for your thoughts Ken. That's why I love this forum. We can add our two cents worth and maybe also learn something along the way. I don't think there are any dumb thoughts except those that are kept to ourselves. - Clay


----------



## rdabpenman (Aug 8, 2018)

Tried a couple of curly maple buy turning to size before gluing in the tube 
and soaked in transtint for a couple of days.
Glued in the tubes, sanded down the raised grain and finished with polyurethane.

Les

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Clay3063 (Aug 8, 2018)

rdabpenman said:


> Tried a couple of curly maple buy turning to size before gluing in the tube
> and soaked in transtint for a couple of days.
> Glued in the tubes, sanded down the raised grain and finished with polyurethane.
> 
> ...



Those are beautiful Les!!! That's what I am talking about. 

Now, next question: How do you turn the blanks without gluing the tubes in place? And where did you get the dye? Oops. That was two questions. You can charge the second question to @Tony 's acct please.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Aug 8, 2018)

Honestly, no need to turn it without tubes, soak in dye, etc - you can turn the pen to final shape and size, sand, apply your dye, let it dry, and then finish.




Karl_TN said:


> @Sprung Have you tried Chestnut Spirit Stains with CA? I don't have the yellow bottle yet, but I'm wondering if the 5% shellac would keep CA from changing it to orange. If so then maybe adding some shellac to the Artisan dyes might do the same trick.



I have not tried the Chestnut Spirit Stains, so I'm not sure. I did get some ok results sealing the yellow with a couple coats of shellac prior to the CA, but it wasn't perfect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 8, 2018)

Clay, try a poor man's solution. Turn them down to size, sand then apply food coloring. Its dirt cheap and it might just work! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Aug 8, 2018)

Tony said:


> Clay, try a poor man's solution. Turn them down to size, sand then apply food coloring. Its dirt cheap and it might just work! Tony



Except that the food coloring dyes typically aren't light fast - meaning the color will fade with UV exposure.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Tony (Aug 8, 2018)

Sprung said:


> Except that the food coloring dyes typically aren't light fast - meaning the color will fade with UV exposure.



Ah, did not know that, thank you O Wise One!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Aug 8, 2018)

@Clay3063 , Two other cheap options would be to ask around for unneeded printer ink cartridges or RIT dye.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## andy close (Aug 8, 2018)

@Clay3063, a couple of the first pens I turned I dyed as part of the finishing process. I turned them down, sanded them up, applied TransTint Green then finished with CA. Not anywhere as nice as @rdabpenman 's pens, but they were a couple of my firsts. :)

The first is Spalted Maple. (not stabilized)
The second is Curly Ash.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Aug 8, 2018)

Ok, here's what I did. I went to Wally world and purchased two different tie dye color kits. One Turquoise and the other red. And I also purchased some sharpie highlighters too. Spent less than 10 bucks and was going to come home and dunk a couple blanks and highlight a couple others. But.... alas, the weather. Storms are on the way and thunder is near so I'll give it a rest for a bit and try it later if the weather permits. I suspect the tie dye will work best and if not I may try the rit dye. Thank you all for your input! God Bless you all! - Clay


----------



## Clay3063 (Aug 8, 2018)

andy close said:


> @Clay3063, a couple of the first pens I turned I dyed as part of the finishing process. I turned them down, sanded them up, applied TransTint Green then finished with CA. Not anywhere as nice as @rdabpenman 's pens, but they were a couple of my firsts. :)
> 
> The first is Spalted Maple. (not stabilized)
> The second is Curly Ash.
> ...


Andy both of those look really nice. I especially like the second one! Good job!


----------



## andy close (Aug 8, 2018)

Clay3063 said:


> Andy both of those look really nice. I especially like the second one! Good job!



Thanks, @Clay3063. I think the second one took a bit better as well.
The Spalted Maple wasn't stabilized & was very soft. I was continuously dousing it in CA as I was turning so as not to rip out punky chunks, so it may not have taken the dye as evenly as the Ash. I may have done some sanding after dying as well. They were both experiments. :)
I'm pretty sure that dunking & dying after turning will work & look good (see Les's examples above), but not sure if the color would last as long as stabilizing & dying.


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 8, 2018)

For what is worth, I have used food coloring with good success. Diluted with DNA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 8, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> For what is worth, I have used food coloring with good success. Diluted with DNA.



How much did Tony pay you to type that?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 8, 2018)

We have a non-disclosure contract

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 8, 2018)

andy close said:


> Thanks, @Clay3063. I think the second one took a bit better as well.
> The Spalted Maple wasn't stabilized & was very soft. I was continuously dousing it in CA as I was turning so as not to rip out punky chunks, so it may not have taken the dye as evenly as the Ash. I may have done some sanding after dying as well. They were both experiments. :)
> I'm pretty sure that dunking & dying after turning will work & look good (see Les's examples above), but not sure if the color would last as long as stabilizing & dying.




Spalting can cause dye jobs to do weird things no matter how you do it Andy. This one was dyed under vacuum, and did a lot of what you saw on the one above. Spalted Red Oak...

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 8, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> We have a non-disclosure contract



There wasn't any Rooshuns involved; was there??

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Aug 8, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> For what is worth, I have used food coloring with good success. Diluted with DNA.



Whose DNA?


----------



## Tony (Aug 8, 2018)

Clay3063 said:


> Whose DNA?



A  of course!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 8, 2018)

I smell collusion! Or, is that a taco stand, with a touch of Smirnoff?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony (Aug 8, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> I smell collusion! Or, is that a taco stand, with a touch of Smirnoff?



FAKE NEWS!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 8, 2018)

I ain't even gonna ask if there was any porrrn stars involved!

Given Tony's stature, just vaguely considering such a notion, I can already picture Stormy's ...... parked on top of Tony's head, while he grins from ear to ear.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Aug 8, 2018)

Wow. This devolved quickly. I didn't know it was possible to stutter via keyboard until @rocky1 's last comment. Now I know.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 8, 2018)

It was all contrived... The Hawaiian paid for the Dossier trying to bribe Lou the Law Enforcer into turning his pen for whoever for him.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 8, 2018)

_Who ever said it took things a long time to stray and devolve around this place anyhow??_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 8, 2018)

Clay you better say a prayer for Tony... He read that Stormy remark at the same time you did, and he's still stuttering at his keyboard! Kids are all running around the house screamin, "_MOM! How come dad is sitting at the computer with a blank look and a big smile on his face?_"

You ever done any exorcisms? He may need serious help!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clay3063 (Aug 8, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Clay you better say a prayer for Tony... He read that Stormy remark at the same time you did, and he's still stuttering at his keyboard! Kids are all running around the house screamin, "_MOM! How come dad is sitting at the computer with a blank look and a big smile on his face?_"
> 
> You ever done any exorcisms? He may need serious help!!



No. Not yet. But...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Clay3063 (Aug 8, 2018)

I think this is the point where in the old westerns the narrator would say, "Meanwhile, back at the ranch...."


----------



## Clay3063 (Aug 8, 2018)

Clay3063 said:


> I think this is the point where in the old westerns the narrator would say, "Meanwhile, back at the ranch...."



And before you say it @rocky1 , no not that ranch!!!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 8, 2018)

Have to change my underwear...I think I pissed my pants from laughing so hard

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Clay3063 (Aug 8, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> Have to change my underwear...I think I pissed my pants from laughing so hard


Sorry Lou. I was being serious... sorta. LOL!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rhossack (Aug 12, 2018)

Lots of choices for material to dye your timber with.

1st two pics are using Bingo Markers I got at Walmart and the 3rd one is some brown leather dye I had from Tandy Leather

















Folk Art Ultra Dyes work well also for a bright color

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 1 | Creative 2


----------



## andy close (Aug 12, 2018)

@rhossack, what type of finish did you apply over the two marker dyed pens above? Those are quite stunning. I would never have guessed they were dyed with marker. Have you noticed any degradation in coloring with use/time?
Very cool.


----------



## rhossack (Aug 17, 2018)

andy close said:


> @rhossack, what type of finish did you apply over the two marker dyed pens above? Those are quite stunning. I would never have guessed they were dyed with marker. Have you noticed any degradation in coloring with use/time?
> Very cool.



Thanks. I probably used CA. I have no idea about degradation because this Woodcraft event mailed all the Slimline pens overseas to our Service men.

If I didn't use CA I used Mylands Sanding sealer as it dries immediately and has a nice semi-gloss look.


----------

